# Is there any chance March 25, 2017 scores will be "processed" towards the 83rd RTT?



## unexpo (Feb 6, 2017)

I'm taking the test in March, (first time in a decade) and my window for landing a job with the MSP (a long shot I know) is rapidly closing as I will be 32 on test day.

Anyways, I thought I read somewhere that March 25 scores won't be processed in the 83rd RTT, but since they added an update on 01/31/2017 that they were waiting for official approval of funding (some time in June or July 2017), I'm not sure... 

Does anyone know for sure?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

There's an absolute 0% chance those scores will apply to the 83rd.


----------



## Danusmc0321 (May 21, 2012)

I'd also add that is a 100% accurate answer above. Pretty sure you just have to be under the hiring age limit the day you take the cs test, not hired.


----------



## unexpo (Feb 6, 2017)

Ok, that's what I thought


----------



## Rogergoodwin (Feb 15, 2016)

I was under the impression the State Police was 35 and under from the day of the test.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Rogergoodwin said:


> I was under the impression the State Police was 35 and under from the day of the test.


Correct.


----------



## Dwight12 (Jul 17, 2017)

From experience does anyone know roughly when the hiring process for the 84th RTT would start?


----------



## unexpo (Feb 6, 2017)

Dwight12 said:


> From experience does anyone know roughly when the hiring process for the 84th RTT would start?


Depends on if they can get money for the next fiscal year. Not sure what the #'s look like for retirees, but I'm sure MSP would ideally like to put on at least 1 class/year.

Say they do get funding for FY19, my guess would be that they'd begin the process for 84th RTT in fall 2018. Of course I really don't have a clue, just all speculation, money being the deciding factor.


----------



## Dwight12 (Jul 17, 2017)

I appreciate your response.


----------

